
WebAssembly in Redex - tonyg
https://www.asumu.xyz/blog/2019/04/29/webassembly-in-redex/
======
portmanteaufu
> PLT Redex is a domain-specific language designed for specifying and
> debugging operational semantics. [1]

[1] [https://redex.racket-lang.org/index.html](https://redex.racket-
lang.org/index.html)

